# Bottle washing problem solved



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Tonight I was trying to soak a sink full of ice wine bottles but the dilemma was they were too skinny to all stand up in a sink with out a perfectly flat bottom. Thats when I got the idea of using a milk crate. BINGO, I can fit almost 5 cases of the ten I recently picked up.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like a great idea Dan!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2012)

I use milk crates for all sorts of things. For bottling small batches I set 16 bottles at a time in the crates. Keeps them all staning up well and makes moving nice and quick. If they happen to overflow just a bit, it just runs out the holes in the crate. I use it less nowdays, but it still gets a good workout.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

The best part is the new winery I've been getting my bottles from, the labels practically fall off.  I've probably got about 15 cases of 175ml ice wine bottles so far.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I use milk crates for all sorts of things. For bottling small batches I set 16 bottles at a time in the crates. Keeps them all staning up well and makes moving nice and quick. If they happen to overflow just a bit, it just runs out the holes in the crate. I use it less nowdays, but it still gets a good workout.



Rich I was doing the same thing with some plastic crates I was getting at a nursery that would hold 30 bottles. Perfect for a 6 gallon carboy. Also a great way to store them until they get labeled and capsules.


----------



## WildBill (Jan 12, 2012)

Great idea! I had the issue with them rolling over on me last week and ended up putting towels in the sink and moved it out as I added bottles. Now to find a couple milk crates...........


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Jan 13, 2012)

*Question from a Brit.*

What the heck is an ice wine bottle ? ? ?  (still love those smilies). Cheers, Tony.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 13, 2012)

They look like this.


----------



## Flem (Jan 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> The best part is the new winery I've been getting my bottles from, the labels practically fall off.  I've probably got about 15 cases of 175ml ice wine bottles so far.



I just spent 60 bucks on 2 cases of Bellissima bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Holy crap, we did a group buy with the members in Pittsburgh last year and bought new ones for about $18.00. They came from All American Glass down in Washington, PA. I need at least 120 for this years bottling of port. I'm at a point right now that I am just picking these out because I like them so much and I know what they cost. I'm up to about 20 cases now.


----------



## Flem (Jan 13, 2012)

You suck!!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

When we all get together again in the Spring I may have a few I'll part with. If a group of you need bottles again you'll have to let me know and when you'll come and pick them up. I'll try to round them up at the wineries but I don't have the room to hold on to them. I've been turning them down lately.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Jan 15, 2012)

*Thanks for that ibglowin.*

Thanks for that ibglowin. I've got some sloe gin on the go and am about to assemble some bramble gin. This type of bottle would be good for Christmas presents next year but one, when the gins are ready.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup, got a couple I use when labeling and moving bottles in addition to other functions.

If you ask the dairy manager or corner store I'm sure they won't mind giving you one.

Here's a link but WARNING a couple of words which might be considered foul language.

Man gets ticketed


----------

